# Ideas for creosote



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

Anyone have experience or a good mix to make a creosote look? I have India Ink and an acrylic burnt umber ink. Mixing them makes a sort of brownish-black color but not quite there. I'm wanting this for a couple of reasons--dock pilings and utility poles. Both are laser cut and the wood doesn't really absorb the color like I'd hoped.

Thanks for ideas.

Wes


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I think flat black will work. But, creosote has shiny or semi-glossy streaks, splotches, and spots too in hot weather.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use black magic marker dusted with brown pastels, then sealed with flat clear coat...it even smells like it...


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Like Shaygetz, I’ve used black magic markers to make old Gargraves ties look like new ties. I’ve also used Minwax Ebony stain for the same purpose.

I also use MicroMark Tie and Bridge Stain on basswood for the look of older ties and bents. Might take a few coats to get the look you are after.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I use creosote itself and burnt umber. I often use burnt umber over a lighter mix of burnt umber, a drop or two of yellow, and some grey. You want to duplicate the look of tarry creosote applied/dried in some areas of timber while thinner and showing some 'wear' in other places. Oh, I said I use creosote for creosote. I do. My father left me half a gallon of creosote oil which I use to make that smell in my train room. Creosote is injurious, particularly directly on the skin (just like used crankcase oil). But, twice I year I treat myself to a dab on some bits of painter cloth that I leave under the layout, using maybe a teaspoon at a time. Smells wonderful in there. 

Here is a hand-made trestle with both creosoted 'timbers' and umber-painted ones:



















And a plaster Woodland Scenics old-time timber portal showing the patchy look I mentioned earlier, lots of dark, but lots of sun fade as well:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Vallejo's Gunmetal Grey and Chocolate Brown, mixed about 1:4.


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for all of the fantastic ideas. I will try them and see which one works the best for me---except the creosote--as I don't have any, but I do love the smell 😁. I live on the gulf coast so I remember the smell for pier pilings etc.


----------

